# QSW rear axle beam into a Mk2 GTI...



## greengti81 (Jul 11, 2007)

If the Mk2 beam is the same as a QSW, then wouldn't that be a great place to start building an AWD Mk2? Would it fit? I realize the gas tank and spare tire well would be in the way, but nothing a sawzall can't fix. This being said what is the rear Ring and Pinion ratio on a on a QSW ? I have an Audi TT 6sp. trans with Bevel box and a front to rear drive shaft burning a hole in my storage shed. I can get an 87 QSW for $400. You can see what I'm gettin at. If the QSW rear Diff and a TT Haldex have the same ratio I'm golden.


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

greengti81 said:


> If the Mk2 beam is the same as a QSW, then wouldn't that be a great place to start building an AWD Mk2? Would it fit? I realize the gas tank and spare tire well would be in the way, but nothing a sawzall can't fix. This being said what is the rear Ring and Pinion ratio on a on a QSW ? I have an Audi TT 6sp. trans with Bevel box and a front to rear drive shaft burning a hole in my storage shed. I can get an 87 QSW for $400. You can see what I'm gettin at. If the QSW rear Diff and a TT Haldex have the same ratio I'm golden.


Can't say that the rear beam axle in a Mk2 and the rear carrier from the QSW have the exact same width. Since the carrier was designed to bolt into the same points as the FWD Quantum we can by extension say that the forward mounts for the QSW carrier will have the same bolt pattern to the mounts.

You'll have to do extensive modification to the rear hatch area in order to attach the center mount for the carrier.

It's already been done....at the factory ala Golf Syncro (and Country) so best to start by looking at the undercarriage of those two models. You might also get some good info from the Passat Syncro B3 sold in Canada.

For the fuel tank you'll probably have to to get one from Europe.

steve


----------

